# URL neu zusammensetzen



## Sean (28. Dez 2006)

```
URL meg=ja.getDocumentBase();
            
            ac.showDocument(new URL("http://"+meg.getHost()+meg.getPath()+"/exit.php"));
```


heul funktioniert nicht.

ich will aus http://www.xyz.de/blub/blub/applet.html
---> http://www.xyz.de/blub/blub/exit.php  machen


----------



## mephi (28. Dez 2006)

erstell doch zum test mal ein neues URL objekt mit deinen parametern von da oben und gib die URL danach per system.out aus und dann siehst du womöglich schon dein fehler

generell kann man so sehr einfach seine fehler finden


----------



## Gast (29. Dez 2006)

ich kenn meinen fehler ja aber ich weis nicht wie ichs richtig machen soll


----------



## MatthiasKnorr (10. Jan 2007)

Hi Sean,

funktioniert folgendes?

```
String path = meg.getPath().substring(0, meg.getPath().lastIndexOf("/"));
ac.showDocument(new URL("http://"+meg.getHost()+path+"/exit.php"));
```

Grüße,
Matthias


----------

